# [RISOLTO] Realizzazione di un server FTP con gentoo

## lsegalla

Volevo farvi alcune domande perchè voglio realizzare un server ftp anche sulla mia macchina gentoo:

1. Esiste una guida da qualche parte qui in giro? (perchè io non l'ho trovata...)

2. in alternativa ho usato questa guida qui: http://www.hwupgrade.it/articoli/software/1379/realizzare-un-server-casalingo-con-gentoo-parte-3_5.html

    Solo che pero' ho un problema durante l'emerge... un errore che non ho mai visto e allora vi chiedo consiglio, ecco l'errore

```

gentoo-linux luca # emerge proftpd

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> starting parallel fetching pid 17622

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) net-ftp/ftpbase-0.01-r1 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Checking for possible file collisions... ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Adding group 'ftp' to your system ...

 *  - Groupid: 21

 * Adding user 'ftp' to your system ...

 *  - Userid: 21

 *  - Shell: /sbin/nologin

 *  - Home: /home/ftp

 *  - Groups: ftp

 *  - Creating /home/ftp in /

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-ftp/ftpbase-0.01-r1/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-ftp/ftpbase-0.01-r1

>>> Install ftpbase-0.01-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/net-ftp/ftpbase-0.01-r1/image/ category net-ftp

>>> Completed installing ftpbase-0.01-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/net-ftp/ftpbase-0.01-r1/image/

* checking 2 files for package collisions

>>> Merging net-ftp/ftpbase-0.01-r1 to /

 * The ebuild phase 'preinst' has exited unexpectedly. This type of

 * behavior is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable

 * assignments (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313).

!!! FAILED preinst: 1

 * Messages for package net-ftp/ftpbase-0.01-r1:

 * The ebuild phase 'preinst' has exited unexpectedly. This type of

 * behavior is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable

 * assignments (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313).

```

Last edited by lsegalla on Fri Dec 05, 2008 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsegalla

Ho provato a dare un occhio qui: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=190128

e anche qui: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=200313

...ma non ho ancora imparato a girarmi bene nel bugzilla, forse con un aggiornamento di portage e world risolvo ? Mmmah... proviamo...

----------

## Josuke

non conosco il bug e l'errore quindi per quello non posso esserti utile....

Uso da anni e con soddisfazione pureftpd, magari puoi darci un occhio.

----------

## lucapost

ci sono un sacco di thread nel forum che trattano di proftpd, vsftpd, pure-ftpd, ecc.

cercare per credere...

ad esempio:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-506793-highlight-vsftpd.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-453636-highlight-quale+ftp.html

----------

## lsegalla

oggi avevo giusto provato al lavoro vsftpd e funzionicchiava subito

adesso a casa sto facendo la cosa come dovrei... problemi non ne ho trovati in fase di emerge, l'unica cosa che non mi riesce di fare e di scrivere una volta che faccio il login da remoto

alcune cose: 

- ho seguito sta guida (ammesso che ce ne fosse bisogno) http://www.linuxtutorial.it/creare-un-server-ftp-usando-vsftpd/ e qui dicono che la dir si trova in /var/ftp - in realtà io ho visto che la dir si trova in /home/ftp tanto per cominciare

ftp è il nome del mio utente anonymous, abilitato nella scrittura anche nel file di configurazione

pero' appunto quando accedo da remoto e provo a scriverci un file non mi lascia e mi compare: 

```
229 Entering Extended Passive Mode (|||25211|)

553 Could not create file.

```

Ho provato a cambiare i diritti della cartella /home/ftp (chmod 1777 esagerato) ma non riuscivo piu' a loggarmi da remoto e allora l'ho cancellata e ricreata sempre da root

```
331 Please specify the password.

Password: 

500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable anonymous root

ftp: Login failed.

```

Avete idea di cosa devo fare ?

Forse l'utente ftp non ha i permessi per scrivere in /home/ftp ? Direi che ce li ha...

-- EDIT --

Come è scritto qui: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/alt.os.linux/2004-03/2100.html sembra che la main dir non sia scrivibile pero' le altre si quindi... tutto sembra funzionare a dovere... testo un po' e vediamo come va...

----------

## Peach

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> non conosco il bug e l'errore quindi per quello non posso esserti utile....
> 
> Uso da anni e con soddisfazione pureftpd, magari puoi darci un occhio.

 

quoto anche io in favore di pure-ftpd. semplice, immediato, zero configurazione e possibilità di utenti virtuali.

avevo provato a suo tempo proftpd e dopo un po' di settimane di imprecazioni l'ho tolto, abbagliato dalla complessità della sua configurazione.

----------

## lsegalla

Bello anche pure-ftpd pero' ancora non riesco a fare un upload con un utente anonimo

```

ftp> mput E4A.odt

mput E4A.odt? yes

200 PORT command successful

553-Can't open that file: Permission denied

553 Rename/move failure: No such file or directory

```

E' evidentissimo che sbaglio qualcosa io. Se avete qualche suggerimento faccio delle prove (secondo me è questione di permessi dell'utente perhè con tutti i server ftp ho sto problema alla fine)

Detto questo invece se mi loggo con il mio utente con pure-ftpd mi trovo anche meglio mentre avevo trovato un buchetto con gli altri due... se facevo CD.. mi lasciava andare a spasso per l'hard disk e questo mi lascia alquanto terrorizzato

come faccio pero' ora a condividere via ftp solo una cartella del mio hard disk ?

devo per forza creare un utente che come home ha quel percorso ?

----------

## Peach

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Bello anche pure-ftpd pero' ancora non riesco a fare un upload con un utente anonimo
> 
> ```
> 
> ftp> mput E4A.odt
> ...

 

posta/modifica le opzioni che hai in /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd

 *Quote:*   

> come faccio pero' ora a condividere via ftp solo una cartella del mio hard disk ?
> 
> devo per forza creare un utente che come home ha quel percorso ?

 

no, basta che usi gli utenti virtuali che si agganciano ad un account fisico a cui specifichi una home che vuoi tu.

```
# pure-pw -h
```

ad esempio:

```
# pure-pw show web

Login              : web

Password           : *

UID                : 81 (apache)

GID                : 81 (apache)

Directory          : /var/www/localhost/./

Full name          : 

Download bandwidth : 0 Kb (unlimited)

Upload   bandwidth : 0 Kb (unlimited)

Max files          : 0 (unlimited)

Max size           : 0 Mb (unlimited)

Ratio              : 0:0 (unlimited:unlimited)

Allowed local  IPs : 

Denied  local  IPs : 

Allowed client IPs : 

Denied  client IPs : 

Time restrictions  : 0000-0000 (unlimited)

Max sim sessions   : 0 (unlimited)
```

----------

## lsegalla

Dunque, ci son riuscito in parte a casa mia con la calma del caso finalmente, ma ho ancora bisogno di aiuto per gli utenti virtuali. Vorrei fare tutto questo anche su un altro PC che pero' forse ha qualche problema quindi lì mi affronto la cosa con calma, pero' effettivamente con pure-ftpd ho trovato quello che cercavo: semplice, immediato e la configurazione va già bene così anche sotto parecchi aspetti di sicurezza... gli altri programmi io non li ho capiti.

Comunque su questa macchina ho eseguito quanto segue....

Chiaramente ho installato tutto

```
emerge pure-ftpd
```

e quindi ho modificato il file di configurazione altrimenti non si puo' procedere

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd
```

poi ho lanciato il demone

```
/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start
```

e quindi ho creato il file delle password (non so se era necessario ma l'ho fatto) che prima non esisteva

```
nano -w /etc/pureftpd.passwd
```

e infine ho creato il mio utente di prova pippo

```
pure-pw useradd pippo -u 500 -g 500 -d /mnt/storage/ftp
```

e quindi anche io potevo vedere le informazioni relative a pippo con 

```
pure-pw show pippo
```

infine per toglierlo è bastato fare

```
pure-pw userdel pippo
```

infine desiderando che il servizio ftp parta allo startup ho fatto

```
rc-update pure-ftpd add default
```

Due domande:

1. se io lo voglio ricreare questo utente, mi vengono sempre chiesti uid e gid... mi spiegate come funzionano questi? Servono per agganciare l'utente virtuale a quello fisico ?

2. Riesco a fare la login da root, dagli altri utenti ma non da quelli virtuali che ho creato (ad esempio pippo)

Connettendomi via ftp ricevo questo output d'errore

```
Connected to 192.168.1.3.

220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] [TLS] ----------

220-You are user number 1 of 30 allowed.

220-Local time is now 22:12. Server port: 21.

220-This is a private system - No anonymous login

220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.

220 You will be disconnected after 30 minutes of inactivity.

Name (192.168.1.3:tareksultan): pippo

331 User pippo OK. Password required

Password:

530 Login authentication failed

ftp: Login failed.
```

Ecco la configurazione di pippo messa giu' da pure-pw show pippo

```

Login              : pippo

Password           : $1$PEZgNp80$iTf.7EqSRGngxCJlveCXU.

UID                : 1000 (luca)

GID                : 1000 (luca)

Directory          : /mnt/storage/ftp/./

Full name          : 

Download bandwidth : 0 Kb (unlimited)

Upload   bandwidth : 0 Kb (unlimited)

Max files          : 0 (unlimited)

Max size           : 0 Mb (unlimited)

Ratio              : 0:0 (unlimited:unlimited)

Allowed local  IPs : 

Denied  local  IPs : 

Allowed client IPs : 

Denied  client IPs : 

Time restrictions  : 0000-0000 (unlimited)

Max sim sessions   : 0 (unlimited)

```

Allego anche il file di configurazione per intero (senza i comments)

```

IS_CONFIGURED="yes"

SERVER="-S 21"

MAX_CONN="-c 30"

MAX_CONN_IP="-C 10"

DAEMON="-B"

DISK_FULL="-k 90%"

AUTH="-l unix"

TIMEOUT="-I 30'"

MISC_OTHER="-A -x -j -R -Z -E"

```

----------

## Peach

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 1. se io lo voglio ricreare questo utente, mi vengono sempre chiesti uid e gid... mi spiegate come funzionano questi? Servono per agganciare l'utente virtuale a quello fisico ?

 

si, esatto

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 2. Riesco a fare la login da root, dagli altri utenti ma non da quelli virtuali che ho creato (ad esempio pippo)

 

devi dare:

```
# pure-pw passwd pippo
```

altrimenti che password gli davi?

----------

## lsegalla

ho scordato di scriverlo ma l'avevo fatto e il problema è quello che ti ho riportato

devi darmi un'altra risposta... o chiedermi altri indizi...    :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> o chiedermi altri indizi...   

 

log e 

```
# ls -ld /mnt/storage/ftp
```

----------

## lsegalla

Sulla cartella c'è un chmod 1777 quindi per ora quella non dovrebbe essere un problema

```
drwxrwxrwt 2 root root 4096 Dec  2 14:31 /mnt/storage/ftp/
```

Per il log intendi il /var/log/messages o qualche altro log che sta in giro?

Io ho solo questo che io vedo almeno....

```

gentoo-linux log # ls -all /var/log/

total 30096

drwxr-xr-x 12 root    root       4096 Dec  2 09:01 .

drwxr-xr-x 16 root    root       4096 Nov  5 11:47 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root      67500 Dec  2 14:45 Xorg.0.log

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root      67415 Dec  1 18:02 Xorg.0.log.old

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root      46575 Sep  5 12:38 Xorg.1.log

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root      64501 Jul 28 12:20 Xorg.1.log.old

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root       4096 Oct 24 16:15 aide

drwxr-xr-x  2 apache  apache     4096 Oct 27 15:44 apache2

drwxr-xr-x  2 clamav  clamav     4096 Sep 18 13:51 clamav

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root       4096 Sep 15 11:13 cups

-rw-r-----  1 root    root      20090 Dec  2 09:01 dmesg

-rw-rw-r--  1 portage portage  680997 Oct  7 16:53 eix-sync.log

-rw-rw----  1 portage portage    2476 Dec  2 09:15 emerge-fetch.log

-rw-rw----  1 portage portage 1863279 Dec  2 14:15 emerge.log

-rw-------  1 root    root      24072 Nov  5 09:58 faillog

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root     567874 Oct 24 11:48 genkernel.log

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root       4374 Jul 16  2007 installer.log

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root       4096 May  5  2008 iptraf

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root    1218096 Dec  2 14:45 kdm.log

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root     292876 Dec  2 09:02 lastlog

-rw-------  1 root    root    6172457 Dec  2 14:35 messages

-rw-------  1 root    root    7968373 Jun 16 18:17 messages.old

-rw-------  1 root    root    5172107 Dec 27  2007 messages1

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root       4096 Jul 16  2007 news

drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root       4096 Oct  9  2007 portage

drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root       4096 Dec  2 09:57 samba

drwxrwx---  2 root    portage    4096 Jul 16  2007 sandbox

-rw-r-----  1 root    root      18834 Nov  5 15:33 secure

drwxrwx---  3 snort   snort      4096 May  5  2008 snort

-rw-------  1 root    root       1282 Nov  6 13:45 vsftpd.log

-rw-rw-r--  1 root    utmp    6678144 Dec  2 12:28 wtmp

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root       1925 Jan 28  2008 xdm.log

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root          0 Nov  5 10:10 xferlog

```

----------

## Peach

mi sa che dovrai guardare in messages, visto che non mi pare tu abbia configurato un log specifico per pure

----------

## lsegalla

Il log sul server dice solo quanto segue

```

Dec  5 11:17:32 gentoo-linux syslog-ng[15279]: syslog-ng starting up; version='2.0.9'

Dec  5 11:17:47 gentoo-linux pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.97) [INFO] New connection from 192.168.1.97

Dec  5 11:17:52 gentoo-linux pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.97) [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [pippo]

```

Invece dal pc dove cerco di fare il login mi esce: 

```

...

331 User pippo OK. Password required

Password:

530 Login authentication failed

Accesso non riuscito

```

Alla fine l'utente è corretto e la password anche.

Sembra che accetti l'utente ma non la password anche se in realtà secondo me dovrebbe accettare anche quella, solo che in qualche modo evidentemente non è consentito l'accesso a questo utente "virtuale"

Non riesco a capire cosa ci sia che non va....

----------

## Peach

ok, mi gioco il jolly: che opzioni hai usato in /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd ?

hai provato a mettergli una password banale?

aumentargli il livello di logging? (aggiungi a MISC_OTHER "-d" o "-dd")

----------

## lsegalla

Lo username è pippo e la password è pippo (dal primo momento che ho provato)

Il tutto l'ho cancellato e ricreato piu' volte in diversi momenti.

Il file di configurazione c'è sopra, lo riporto:

```

IS_CONFIGURED="yes"

SERVER="-S 21"

MAX_CONN="-c 30"

MAX_CONN_IP="-C 10"

DAEMON="-B"

DISK_FULL="-k 90%"

AUTH="-l unix"

TIMEOUT="-I 30'"

MISC_OTHER="-A -x -j -R -Z -E" 
```

Dulcis in fundo se aggiungo a MISC_OTHER "-d" o "-dd" non cambia niente.... (edit -- fra due minuti allego il log ma mi pare non ci siano info aggiuntive)

Nelle ricerche in giro per la rete non riesco a trovare una mazza proprio, il problema c'è ma non trovo nessuno che lo ha risolto

Al momento mi sorge solo una domanda: durante la creazione quando si fa

```
pure-pw uaseradd pippo...
```

per dargli la home che impostazione è meglio usare ?

-D oppure -d ?

----------

## lsegalla

Dopo aver aumentato il numero di loggin questo è quanto risulta in /var/log/messages

```

Dec  5 11:46:45 gentoo-linux syslog-ng[16111]: syslog-ng starting up; version='2.0.9'

Dec  5 11:46:58 gentoo-linux pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.97) [INFO] New connection from 192.168.1.97

Dec  5 11:46:58 gentoo-linux pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.97) [DEBUG] 220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] [TLS] ----------

Dec  5 11:46:58 gentoo-linux pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.97) [DEBUG] 220-You are user number 1 of 30 allowed.

Dec  5 11:46:58 gentoo-linux pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.97) [DEBUG] 220-Local time is now 11:46. Server port: 21.

Dec  5 11:46:58 gentoo-linux pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.97) [DEBUG] 220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.

Dec  5 11:46:58 gentoo-linux pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.97) [DEBUG] 220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.

Dec  5 11:47:00 gentoo-linux pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.97) [DEBUG] Command [user] [pippo]

Dec  5 11:47:00 gentoo-linux pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.97) [DEBUG] 331 User pippo OK. Password required

Dec  5 11:47:01 gentoo-linux pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.97) [DEBUG] Command [pass] [<*>]

Dec  5 11:47:01 gentoo-linux pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.97) [DEBUG] 530 Login authentication failed

Dec  5 11:47:01 gentoo-linux pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.97) [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [pippo]

Dec  5 11:47:07 gentoo-linux pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.97) [DEBUG] Command [quit] []

Dec  5 11:47:07 gentoo-linux pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.97) [INFO] Logout.

Dec  5 11:47:07 gentoo-linux pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.97) [DEBUG] 221-Goodbye. You uploaded 0 and downloaded 0 kbytes.

Dec  5 11:47:07 gentoo-linux pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.97) [DEBUG] 221 Logout.

```

----------

## Peach

 :Shocked: 

guarda secondo me non ci dovrebbe essere nulla che non va.

hai provato a loggarti col tuo utente/password?

hai provato a creare un utente virtuale con altri uid/gid? o su un'altra directory (se usi i tuoi uid/gid magari sulla tua home) ?

PS: ultima info per completare il quadro (spero di non essermela persa) con che FLAG l'hai compilato?

----------

## lsegalla

- si, come ho scritto sopra col mio username e password tutto funziona... ma non funziona con gli utenti creati con pure-pw

- si, ho provato anche sulla mia home o una dir da creare o altre dir esistenti previo chmod 1777 eventualmente (come ho scritto giorni fa)

- le use del mio make.conf sono le seguenti

```
USE="symlink -gnome kde usb mp3 bzip2 hal mmx sse sse2 mtrr acl cups kerberos -ldap -ldapsam pam -swat winbind samba midi alsa X wxwindows jpeg png tiff accessibility dbus qt-static -esd cdda glitz svg aiglx x11-libs/qt:4 accessibility dbus gif jpeg png qt3support ssl zlib xulrunner -sse2"

```

----------

## Peach

 *Peach wrote:*   

> PS: ultima info per completare il quadro (spero di non essermela persa) con che FLAG l'hai compilato?

 

```
emerge -pv pure-ftpd
```

----------

## lsegalla

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-ftp/pure-ftpd-1.0.21-r1  USE="pam ssl -anondel -anonperm -anonren -anonres -caps -charconv -ldap -mysql -noiplog -paranoidmsg -postgres (-selinux) -vchroot -xinetd" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

aggiungo che nella guida su sourceforge ho trovato anche questo, non so se possa essere utile o se possa essere collegato al mio problema

```
* Unable to log in (unix authentication)

-> I'm using simple Unix authentication. No PAM, no puredb, no MySQL, no

LDAP. Anonymous FTP works, but I can't log in as any other user. It keeps

saying "authentication failed".

To log in, the shell assigned to your users must be listed in the

/etc/shells file. The exact path should be there, even for fake shells like

/etc or /bin/true.

Also double check that you have a carriage return after the last line in

/etc/shells.

```

----------

## Peach

allora

```
-d <home directory> : chroot user (recommended)

-D <home directory> : don't chroot user
```

poi hai dato:

```
pure-pw mkdb
```

  :Question: 

perché mi sembra che tu non abbia usato l'opzione -m quando hai creato l'utente

```
-m : also update the /etc/pureftpd.pdb database
```

EDIT

dimenticavo la cosa più importante:

nelle opzioni di pure-ftpd devi inserire anche che faccia l'autenticazione usando oltre che /etc/passwd, il file di password suo, come scritto nel README:

 *Quote:*   

> - To use PureDB (virtual users), add this:
> 
>                      -l puredb:/path/to/puredb_database
> 
> (read README.Virtual-Users for more info about PureDB indexed files)

 

dovrebbe risolvere la faccenda  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lsegalla

Stavo per farti altre domande ma ho cercato di resistere... non sapevo dove fosse il database e a tentativi ci son arrivato....

Alla fine ho fatto

```
locate pureftp|grep db
```

 e ho trovato che c'era /etc/pureftpd.pdb e quindi ho usato quello aggiornando il file /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd (lascio i commenti cosi chi ha questo problema eventualmente capisce quale è la sezione in questione, ho fatto un po' fatica a capire anche io)

```

## Authentication mechanisms (others are 'pam', ...) ##

## Further infos can be found in the README file.

AUTH="-l puredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb"

```

Detto questo ho riavviato il servizio e il tutto ha funzionato...

Poi ho visto che i miei account che in precedenza funzionavano non funzionavano piu' e quindi son entrato a riabilitarli per averli funzionanti assieme a quelli virtuali e quindi la stessa sezione l'ho aggiornata così:

```

## Authentication mechanisms (others are 'pam', ...) ##

## Further infos can be found in the README file.

AUTH="-l[b] unix [/b]puredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb"

```

Ora sembrerebbe tutto a posto, adesso faro' delle prove con calma.

[VERGONA MODE ON]Solo un'ultima domanda, mi vergogno un po' ma... cosa significa chroot user per la home directory ?

Voglio dire... non ho capito la differenza fra le due opzioni[/VERGOGNA MODE OFF]

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Peach

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> [VERGONA MODE ON]Solo un'ultima domanda, mi vergogno un po' ma... cosa significa chroot user per la home directory ?
> 
> Voglio dire... non ho capito la differenza fra le due opzioni[/VERGOGNA MODE OFF]
> 
> 

 

chroot:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot

(oppure non ho capito cosa non hai capito)

----------

## lsegalla

ecco ecco che io avevo sbagliato a capire, thanks per il link chiarificatore!!    :Very Happy: 

e anche per tutto l'aiuto del caso!!

----------

